# Wind Waker Unplugged



## Zuu (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRv8gnBMiWM

Yeah, so, this is pretty much one of my favorite YouTube videos ever now. Fredrik Larsson does something... just incredible. I don't even know how to describe it. Just click it. Please.

(thanks to Midnight for posting the link in IRC. haha I beat you to the topic.)


----------



## see ya (Dec 31, 2008)

Holy...that's amazing! The way he was able to have everything synced up so beautifully...Just, wow.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 31, 2008)

I think I'm in love....Wow. That is amazing~


----------



## Retsu (Dec 31, 2008)

God, what I wouldn't give to have talent like that.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 31, 2008)

omg I play tin whistle where can I get notes


----------



## Keltena (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh my god, that's _amazing._


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 8, 2009)

Haha, that's absolutely fantastic :D

*goes to link this to everyone I know*


----------

